# anyone with a nodule over 3cm NOT do RAI treatment?



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been reading a lot & it seems most people with thyroid can. have RAI. Is there anyone with a nodule over 3cm who hasn't had RAI? How were you monitored after surgery? Was there recurrence that required RAI? My nodule was 3.7cm PTC (Papillary) with follicular variant, encapsulated, no lymph nodes (9were removed). They want to do ultrasound & bloodwork in 3months, based on American & Canadian Thyroid Association, no RAI at this time. I don't know, maybe they should be doing a scan instead? I worry about so much. I appreciate your time. Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My tumor was 3.5 cm, and I DID have RAI. My two annual follow-up scans have been negative.

Do I remember correctly that you are wanting to have another baby soon? If that's the case, since the standard of care does not include RAI, I think I would skip it and go for the baby instead for now. You can always revisit the option later.


----------



## emil (Apr 10, 2012)

I had 1.3 cm nodule with Papillary and no lymph node involvement but still my doctor opted for RAI (50 mci). My thyroglobulin reading after 6 months and then after 1 year is 0.4 with TSH stimulation. I am scheduled for 2 year blood work in few days.


----------



## nel (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, have thought about having another baby, just not sure. Will see what next ultrasound & blood work says.

Thank you both! & hope everything looks good with your annual scan/blood work.


----------

